# Introducing 2 more into the mix....



## spanglegrrl (Jun 17, 2008)

I just brought home these 2 little ones from an independent pet shop that the breeder for the budgies works at. We picked out a male pied and he felt the other one is mostly likely a female pied. They are currently in quarantine before they will be introduced to the other 4 I have. I lost Archie (so there were 5)in April and it was awhile before I was ready and also able to be able to even find budgies for sale as the pet shop had limited access for even going inside with the COVID restrictions. So if they are able to join the others, I will have 6 but I know there are no guarantees ever in budgie land.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Love their mutations, pretty birds.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*They are adorable! Congratulations on your new additions. :congrats:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They're beautiful, congratulations! I look forward to hearing more about them in the days to come :yes:


----------

